# Honda (HS55) labels/stickers/decals to buy?



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi all,
I'm wondering if anyone knows of a website where OE or similar stickers/decals can be purchased? Mine are cracked and faded and I'd like to bring them back to life.

I found www.clickitandatickit.com but they want $85USD for some stickers... Yikes

Thanks in advance.

Mike 
(proud owner of HS55TA k2)

EDIT: since found that www.boats.net still sells 7 of the stickers/labels so thats a start...


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I have used their repro's for a couple older Ariens. Very pleased with the results and I'm going to use them for another Ariens this spring. I thought considering looking around that they were inexpensive by comparison to others. 

I did a complete machine for something like $40 total, but I only needed the engine decals x 2. It probably would have been a comparable price had I needed the tractor, bucket and handlebar decals too.

I see that kit is indeed $85. Yikes.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Depending on which stickers you need, some of the "Honda" stickers from the HSS series machines may do and they're MUCH less expensive than the HS stickers.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

tabora said:


> Depending on which stickers you need, some of the "Honda" stickers from the HSS series machines may do and they're MUCH less expensive than the HS stickers.


I'd hate to false advertise and plus they never made an HSS55  still not sure what's the differences between the HS and HSS models. Is it a money grab or totally different machines?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

I used rustoleum gloss Apple Red and it came out PERFECT. I'm in process of replacing a bunch of parts and degreasing it all. It looks so beautiful and I'm just about to put it together tonight (I hope)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toats MaGoats said:


> I'd hate to false advertise and plus they never made an HSS55  still not sure what's the differences between the HS and HSS models. Is it a money grab or totally different machines?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


It's not false advertising if you cut out one the of "S's and merge 2 S's together.They look like 5's. I have done it for a HS928 from a HSS928 decal from boats.net and the HSS decals are much cheaper as @tabora mentioned.

I use a paper cutter for nice clean accurate cuts. You can not even see any difference unless you get 2 inches away from the finished application.

How about some pics?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Toats MaGoats said:


> I'd hate to false advertise and plus they never made an HSS55  still not sure what's the differences between the HS and HSS models. Is it a money grab or totally different machines?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


There is a difference in the machines. The "HS" is the standard Honda Snowblower.
The "HSS" is the Honda Steerable Snowblower. They are the newer models.
The "HSS" model uses a different transmission than the "HS" model with the "Live Axle", and the Auger Housing is a little bit different.
The "HS" model uses the Genuine Honda Hydro Transmission that is connected to a "Sub Transmission" that is bolted to the right tractor frame and drives the drive axle for the wheels or tracks, the "HSS" uses an aftermarket transmission with the steering clutches inside of the transmission housing and its drive axles go to the wheels or tracks instead of using a "Sub Transmission" for that purpose.
The "HS" transmission is a serviceable unit, where you can get replacement parts for it and repair it if necessary.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow well now I know what HSS means. 

Well I'm happy with my HS55 so far and with this maintenance I hope to be very happy with it. 
The auger gear box fluid was black with shiny bits in it. Since I had it fully removed I opened it up to investigate why it was leaking and poured all old DARK green oil out and put fresh 75w90 in (and well I probably put too much gear oil back in but I can't see that being a problem really as no compression occurs in this chamber). Then brand new Auger (that I sprayed with rubber vehicle undercoating on to help protect the metal impeller fins), 3 new bearings, 2 new belts, (cleaned carb and rejetted for higher elevation 2 weeks ago) cleaned everything you can see inside and out then painted and put back together. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Those old HS55's were built pretty solid and the one shown looks pretty good. Those old Honda's were built to last. The "GX" series engines were excellent engines that lasted a very long time with normal maintenance.
The HS55 used the 5.5HP engine and they did the work they were called for.
Honda used to "Under-rate" their power equipment products back then, especially their generators. Their generators would produce full rated power for continuous amounts of time without having to be cut back on power output. At that time their number ratings were for continuous output, not "Max" output like all generators built today, so their numbers weren't as high listed on them and everybody was buying other generators based on the higher numbers, not knowing that was a "Max" rating and they could not be run that long at full output, unlike the Honda, which could be run full output 24/7.
Their snowblower out performed and out lasted just about anything out there of equivalent size to the Honda's. 
Back then Honda was not a big seller because you could only buy them at an authorized Honda dealer and their prices were higher than other brands. So they were not as popular, but when people saw them perform, they had to go out and buy one, especially when they saw how they worked and outlasted just about anything out there at the time, and their easy starting and reliability, it was hard to break them, they just didn't wear out as quickly or break down as fast as everyone else's.
They were rugged little machines.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

very nice.

just be sure not to try to force the machine when jammed up . they don't make the parts for the right side tranny anymore. I had a beautiful HS50 which i believe the spindle got stripped in the right side gearbox ( final drive ) and so could not drive the gear and the tracks.

fortunately i was able to buy another 50 for parts and just transferred the bucket, engine and handle bars over to the chassis. sure was a lot of work , especially the bars , but was worth it in the end.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

thanks for the heads up.
I didn't think Boats.net would have labels/stickers/decals for this but they still have 7 of the apparently 18 this machine has all over... 
Tho I masked them off during the paint process, I kinda want to buy new ones while they exist to give a refreshed look. 

Gonna see how it runs/operates tonight with the new bearings and the new gear oil in the gear box made the rotation of drive shaft soooooo fast and easy compared to what it was with the old gear box fluid. Plus I found out the old auger had 3 fins bent so badly (think the previous owner tried to move a mountain using this instead of using dynamite) and the back plate of the auger actually bent and was scratching the backside of auger bucket. so should be a LOT more free rotating pieces in this now.
thanks to all who have recommended websites (like boats.net) and replacement ideas.

as for the right side tranny, is there any maintenance I need to worry about on them? gonna research this more.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> There is a difference in the machines. The "HS" is the standard Honda Snowblower.
> The "HSS" is the Honda Steerable Snowblower. They are the newer models.


Are you sure the second S means "Steerable"? I had a message from [email protected] that the breakdown of snowblower model numbers goes like this:








Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


Honda Snow Blower Model Number Decoding: Example: HSS1332ACTD/A HS = Honda Snow Blower S = Small Frame (some say Steering) 13 = Nominal Gross HP (5=GX140, 6=GX160, 7=GX200, 8=GX240, 9=GX270, 11=GX340, 13=GX390) 32 = Clearing Width (inches = 22, 24, 28, 32, 36 or centimeters = 55, 60, 70, 80...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Are you sure the second S means "Steerable"? I had a message from [email protected] that the breakdown of snowblower model numbers goes like this:
> 
> Example: HSS1332ACTD
> 
> ...


the second 'S' means SUCKER..........kidding


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> the second 'S' means SUCKER..........kidding


Naaah... I loved my HS80K1TAS for 30 years, but love my HSS1332AATD WAY more!


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> Are you sure the second S means "Steerable"? I had a message from [email protected] that the breakdown of snowblower model numbers goes like this:
> 
> Example: HSS1332ACTD
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the Info.
They did not change the frame size between the HS and the HSS. They are the same frame sizes, both models, the difference being the steerable frame now uses a different transmission, so it mounts differently than the older HS units, but in the same frame size.
They don't make non steerable frame models anymore, so no more HS models.
All the self propel models made today are steerable. The non self propel wont list it because they aren't worried about the steering.
If you notice all the single stage models are still going with the HS designation, because they are non self propelled, therefore no steering abilities.
There are different frame sizes between the 724 models up to the 1332 models, and they all have the HSS designation, you would think there would be a designation difference there, but that was not the case, it was done more as a marketing designation.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> Thanks for the Info.
> They did not change the frame size between the HS and the HSS. They are the same frame sizes, both models, the difference being the steerable frame now uses a different transmission, so it mounts differently than the older HS units, but in the same frame size.
> They don't make non steerable frame models anymore, so no more HS models.
> All the self propel models made today are steerable. The non self propel wont list it because they aren't worried about the steering.
> ...


 Lots of words, but you didn't answer the question: Are you SURE the second S means "Steerable", or are you just speculating? If you ARE sure, can you provide a reference? (Engineers like those.)

Here's mine from [email protected] on 04/08/2015: "The current HS724, HS928 and HS1332 models being phased out, and are being replaced with updated versions called the HSS724, HSS928, and HSS1332. The extra "S" denotes a global effort to have model names reflect their designations; in this case, these are (globally) considered Honda Snowblower Small (frame). "


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

WOW, the old belts had chunks of rubber missing but the machine still ran fine but with these two new belts not only does the auger and impeller just FLY now but the drive capabilities seem to have a TURBO strapped onto it now. 8n 3rd gear it practically races around and I even get a small squeel wheel I press the transmission handle like I do with the auger handle (,which is much louder now too after I fully degreased the brake pad) 
Holy super impressed but I may have my top end throttle rpm set too high. I will have to check RPM and adjust governor screw.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> Lots of words, but you didn't answer the question: Are you SURE the second S means "Steerable", or are you just speculating? If you ARE sure, can you provide a reference? (Engineers like those.)
> 
> Here's mine from [email protected] on 04/08/2015: "The current HS724, HS928 and HS1332 models being phased out, and are being replaced with updated versions called the HSS724, HSS928, and HSS1332. The extra "S" denotes a global effort to have model names reflect their designations; in this case, these are (globally) considered Honda Snowblower Small (frame). "


When talking to different engineers and marketing/sales reps, you get a different story from everybody, they said to keep it simple, just think of it as "Steering", "Steerable", because they only have one size frame per say. They don't have medium or large frames.
Robert makes sense on his terminology, as did the other engineers and sales reps. They were all somewhat confused, like any college person would be, that's why they said to just think of it as and tell the customer, "Steering".
To keep it simple for everyone, I just tell them think of it as steering, as the marketing/sales reps told us, so our customers would not be confused.
Honda's old saying used to be, "We make it simple", which was true years ago when working on their various products, I.E. Power Equipment, Motorcycles, ATV's, Scooters, Marine and even their Auto's over the past few decades.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Tabora,
I understand the "U.S. Global" effort to describe things, like your "S.A.E." designations for power equipment engines manufactured in the U.S.A. that are "Large Frame',"Medium Frame" and "Small Frame", for example, which you and I understand, but almost everybody else doesn't.
A lot of the guys, Engineers, Sales and Service Reps from Honda that I worked with all retired before Robert took the position he has, Robert is a great source of information. A lot of the engineers, Technical and Training personnel I worked with were mainly before the "Internet Days" that we have today.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Tabora,
I got a good one for you and [email protected], You mentioned about the "S" designation being "Small Frame" on the larger models like the 724, 928, and 1332's. 
You wonder why they didn't designate something for the 720 model, that one has a much smaller frame than the other bigger models when you think about that, "S" being small frame.
I would think the 720 model should be designated "Small" then 724 and 928 being designated "Medium", and maybe the 1332 possibly designated "Large", unless they would save "Large" for something much bigger in the future.
What would be your thoughts on that?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toats MaGoats said:


> WOW, the old belts had chunks of rubber missing but the machine still ran fine but with these two new belts not only does the auger and impeller just FLY now but the drive capabilities seem to have a TURBO strapped onto it now. 8n 3rd gear it practically races around and I even get a small squeel wheel I press the transmission handle like I do with the auger handle (,which is much louder now too after I fully degreased the brake pad)
> Holy super impressed but I may have my top end throttle rpm set too high. I will have to check RPM and adjust governor screw.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


My 3rd gear goes fast also. only use it when transporting. are the cables adjusted? when you let go of handles do the belts stop? I had a guy bring me an old hs55 that the belt ran all the time. the cable was adjusted all the way out.

looking up the belt parts it seems that the hs55 has two different drive belt sizes depending on serial number. 

his belt was the shorter one. I put the right size on and readjusted the cable and good to go.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> My 3rd gear goes fast also. only use it when transporting. are the cables adjusted? when you let go of handles do the belts stop? I had a guy bring me an old hs55 that the belt ran all the time. the cable was adjusted all the way out.
> 
> looking up the belt parts it seems that the hs55 has two different drive belt sizes depending on serial number.
> 
> his belt was the shorter one. I put the right size on and readjusted the cable and good to go.


funny you say that about the belts.
I made sure I ordered parts based on my serial number and not just generic knowledge or trusting what a previous owner did. 
When I installed the belt, it looked way too loose at first so I was worried I was sent the wrong size. BUT when I pulled the handle down the belt seemed to have some tension, but not as much as I thought it would need, and I was worried the pulley would slip inside the belt...
BUT When I started it up and it took me for a walk in third gear, I was just happy/relieved that the belt seemed to be tight enough. And yes when I let go of the handle the belt slacks a bunch and machine is at 100% stop. I will remove belt cover to inspect tho to be sure there is no belt spinning.
I have never adjusted any cables to the side of the pulleys. 

I'm sure 3rd is only for transport OR very light light snow as its way too fast for any serious snow accumulation. after the paint has dried a nice shinny red, this machine is looking gorgeous again and the new stickers will add some more vitality to it again (and will treat her to new sliders/shoes too, heck why not). 

Not that I want a garage queen/show room snow blower... but I swear by taking pride in all that I own and maintaining items (regardless if its shoes, vehicles/machines, houses or electronics), the product operates better for longer and saves me money in the long run. 
Seems this tactic is lost on a lot of people, but perhaps thats why my 1991 BMW seems to operate/look better than most people's 2-3 year old cars. 
Pride.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toats MaGoats said:


> funny you say that about the belts.
> I made sure I ordered parts based on my serial number and not just generic knowledge or trusting what a previous owner did.
> When I installed the belt, it looked way too loose at first so I was worried I was sent the wrong size. BUT when I pulled the handle down the belt seemed to have some tension, but not as much as I thought it would need, and I was worried the pulley would slip inside the belt...
> BUT When I started it up and it took me for a walk in third gear, I was just happy/relieved that the belt seemed to be tight enough. And yes when I let go of the handle the belt slacks a bunch and machine is at 100% stop. I will remove belt cover to inspect tho to be sure there is no belt spinning.
> ...


you're probably okay on cable adjustment unless there is too much slack in handles. the adjustment is up near the handlebars where the cables are attached under auger handle.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> What would be your thoughts on that?


_Thou dost protest too much, methinks..._


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> you're probably okay on cable adjustment unless there is too much slack in handles. the adjustment is up near the handlebars where the cables are attached under auger handle.


Very little slack to none in handles it seems but will double check. Thanks again.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

So after getting my hopes up it seems the Control Pannell (faces you, by speed shifter and ignition switch) is apparently von backorder with no ETA either so it's basically stickers for auger danger and oil... Nuts.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

